# temperaturabhängige Lüfterdrehzahlregelung unter Linux ?

## drvolk

Hallo,

weis jemand wie man eine temeraturabhängige Lüfterdrehzahlregelung unter Linux realiseren kann ?

Ich habe das ST62K XEN Shuttle und Bios seitig wird sowas zumindest unterstützt (unter Windows gibt es dazu auch eine entspr. Software).

Wie mach ich das mit Linux ?

Über ACPI ? 

Da gibt es zwar eine Gentoo-Anleitung, aber die bezieht sich mehr auf das Powermanagement für Laptops. 

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen ? (zur Zeit wärmt sich mein Shuttle auf ca. 85 Grad auf und dann schaltet sich der Lüfter volle Pulle an, was einen ziemlich nervigen Krach macht ...)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

hast du schon lm-sensors installiert und configuriert?

Kannst du Dir die Lüfterdrehzahl unter Linux anzeigen lassen?

Ich glaube nicht, dass man über die Software die Drehzahl ändern kann.

Aber es ist schon mal ein Schritt, wenn du diese Dir anzeigen lassen kannst.

Gruss

Jörg

----------

## michaeljk2

Also die Lüfter würde ich persönlich bei einer Innentemperatur von 85 Grad lieber nicht runterregeln  :Wink:  Dann hättest du ja den umgekehrten Effekt, das es noch heisser wird und womöglich Hardware schädigt oder sich der Rechner komplett ausschaltet, bevor es kritisch wird.

Ich würde hier an anderer Stelle ansetzen - schau dir mal im Kernel die Optionen für "Powermanagement -> CPU frequency Support" an. Das ganze ist natürlich bei Notebooks wunderbar, hilft dir aber auch bei normalen PCs in dergleichen Art und Weise weiter. Ich habe das bei mir mit dem "ondemand-governor" aktiviert, da mir mein ständig laufender Lüfter auf den Nerv ging - im Normalbetrieb wird die CPU heruntergetaktet, sobald der Prozessor mehr Last aufweist wird das automatisch erkannt, auf die beste Leistung umgeschaltet und der Lüfter geht natürlich an.

Den Unterschied merke ich bei mir deutlich (was die Lautstärke anbelangt), die Herabschaltung von 2,5 auf 1,2 GHz fällt mir im Normalbetrieb nicht so sehr auf.

Michael

----------

## flash49

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man über die Software die Drehzahl ändern kann.
> 
> 

 

Doch das geht, meine Lüfter sind per Software (fancontrol, ist bei lm_sensors dabei) geregelt.   :Cool: 

Aber als erstes mußt du die CPU- und die Gehäusetemparatur auslesen können, denn die dienen als Referenz für die Lüfterdrehzahl.

Dann erstellst du mit "pwmconfig" ein configfile für die Lüftersteuerung. Das Programm ist eigendlich selbsterklärend

Mit "fancontrol" wird die eigendliche Steurung gestarted. Ich habe fancontrol in /etc/conf.d/local.start .

Aber: 85°C ist das absolute Maximum, was eine Desktop-CPU verträgt (manche sind sogar nur für 75° ausgelegt). Daher solltest du unbedingt deine Kühlung verbessern! 

----------

## Cenrim

was ne Desktop CPU aushält kann sehr unterschiedlich sein, dass gibt sogar in einer produktionslinie unterschiede

bei den AMDs stehts kodiert auf der CPU (!google  :Wink: ), der Athlon XP von meinem mitbewohner bei über 90°C instabil... und der lief monatelang damit, der kühlkörper hatte eine schon fast feste staubschicht auf den rippen   :Rolling Eyes: 

außerdem denk ich, dass drvolks kühlung so eingestellt is, dass sie bei 85° überhaupt erst angeht.

mit ner vernünftigen regelung wird die bestimmt ausreichend sein

so auf 65° langsam anlaufen lassen

ich hab leider kein plan, wie man das bei nem anderen sys als meinem iBook macht ^^""

hier is der standart vom kernel bei 50° halbe kraft (dh ein 25mm lüfter mit ~5000rpm, bei 55 wäre er bei 10k rpm   :Shocked: ) was um dimensionen vorsichtiger is als was OS X mit dem macht

achja, und das laptop zeuch is gar nich so abwegig, die benutzen nich umbedingt andere techniken!

----------

## drvolk

Danke für die Tipps. 

Ich werde mal sowohl die Lüfterregelung als auch die CPU Taktregelung ausprobieren  :Smile: 

Und im BIOS schau ich auch nochmal nach, wieso die CPU bis 85% Grad heiss wird bevor der Lüfter loslegt !

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Schau mal da rein

----------

## drvolk

Prima, das paßt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge !

Danke    :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

boar alles über 60° ist doch schon Quälerei, auch wenn die für mehr ausgelegt sind. Meine läuft bei maximal 50°, normal bei 39°

----------

## B0SSA

Meiner läuft mit 35 C und bei volllast bei 45-46 C°. Ist ein AMD.

Die Max Temperatur kann man hier anschauen für AMD http://www.amdcompare.com/us-en/desktop/Default.aspx liegt so bei 65 bis 70 C

für intel hab ich nichts gefunden aber ich würde sagen bei den sind es auch so 60 -70 C

Musst aufpassen das, dass Silizium nicht schmilzt   :Very Happy:  Ich würde mal sagen bissl geld für bessere Kühlung ausgeben. 

PS:

Schmelzpunkt von Silizium 1410 °C

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

wenn es im Gehäuse schön warm wird, weil keine Lüfter drehen, sterben die Kondensatoren schön schnell  :Wink: 

(nur so als Anmerkung)

und, äh, warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach einen selbstregelnden Lüfter? Dann brauchst du dir gar keine Gedanken machen  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo, ich hätte eine kurze Frage und wollte keinen neuen Thread starten:  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe gerade lm_sensors installiert und die ganzen erforderlichen kernelmodule auch, bis auf smbus-arp, das kann ich nicht finden. Hat einer eine Idee wo ich das Modul im kernel aktivieren muss?

Außerdem zeigt der Sensor "Power Temp" 124°C an,  geht dann hin und wieder schlagartig runter auf 45° und dann sofort wieder hoch. Ist da ein Sensor defekt oder kann es sein, dass es in meinem PC wirklich so heiß ist?

Es kann sich ja kaum wirklich um die Netzteil temperatur handeln, denn die kann das Mainboard ja gar nicht auslesen. Oder doch?

Ich habe ein nforce2 board, falls das was zur Sache tut.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich möchte auch gerne meine Lüfterdrehzahl per Fancontroll steuern.

Aber bei mir kommt folgende Meldung:

fancontroll

Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...

egrep: /etc/fancontrol: No such file or directory

egrep: /etc/fancontrol: No such file or directory

egrep: /etc/fancontrol: No such file or directory

egrep: /etc/fancontrol: No such file or directory

egrep: /etc/fancontrol: No such file or directory

egrep: /etc/fancontrol: No such file or directory

egrep: /etc/fancontrol: No such file or directory

Some mandatory settings missing, please check your config file!

Wo bekomme ich die Config Datei her?

In der man fancontroll steht nicht dadrüber und ich auch kein beispiel.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## B0SSA

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich hätte eine kurze Frage und wollte keinen neuen Thread starten: 
> 
> Ich habe gerade lm_sensors installiert und die ganzen erforderlichen kernelmodule auch, bis auf smbus-arp, das kann ich nicht finden. Hat einer eine Idee wo ich das Modul im kernel aktivieren muss?
> 
> Außerdem zeigt der Sensor "Power Temp" 124°C an,  geht dann hin und wieder schlagartig runter auf 45° und dann sofort wieder hoch. Ist da ein Sensor defekt oder kann es sein, dass es in meinem PC wirklich so heiß ist?
> ...

 

Auf keinen Fall hat dein Rechner 124°C. Der würde dir nonstop abschmieren.

----------

## JoHo42

So leute,

habe jetzt die /etc/fancontrol Datei im Gentoo Forum gefunden und bearbeitet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> INTERVAL=5
> 
> FCTEMPS=1-002d/pwm=1-002d/temp1_input
> ...

 

So sieht jetzt die Datei aus.

Nur dieses pwm oder pwm2 brauche ich noch.

 *Quote:*   

> total 0
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    0 Nov 10 10:54 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  6 root root    0 Nov 10 10:53 ..
> ...

 

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist die Datei PWM !!!!

Die braucht die Fancontroll irgendwie nur die ist bei mir nicht vorhanden  wie bekomme ich die?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Bitspyer

Interessant wäre ja eine Steuerung ala CoreCenter von MSI. Wo die Lüfter im Idle-Mode schön mit 1800 rpm für sich hinsurren und dann halt bei steigenden Temperaturen sich ins Zeug legen.

Ich hatte mal Fancontrol drauf, das kannte irgendwie nur 2 Zustände ganz aus oder volle Pulle. Aber vielleicht lag es auch an der Konfig... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ganau darum geht es ja.

Mommentan regel ich meine Lüfter über Poties.

Im normalen Betrieb brauche ich keine Lüfter,

allerdings wenn ich MP3 rippe usw...

Dann sollte ich den Processor Lüfter einschalten und laufen lassen.

Jetzt möchte ich halt das der Lüfter anleuft, wenn der Processor zu warm wird.

Dann brauche ich das Poti nicht mehr.

Es wäre auch möglich eine Steuerung zu bauen.

Diese über den Parallelport laufen zu lassen.

Aber warum bauen wenn der PC das alles mitbringt.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## flash49

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> So leute,
> 
> habe jetzt die /etc/fancontrol Datei im Gentoo Forum gefunden und bearbeitet.
> 
> 

 

Brauchst du gar nicht!

"pwmconfig" erstellt dir ein configfile. Und du solltest auch unbedingt pwmconfig benutzen, da es die passenden minimalern und maximalen PWM-Werte für deine Lüfter erstellt.   :Exclamation:   Sonst kann es passieren, das deine Lüfter nicht sauber anlaufen.   :Exclamation: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

so da fehlt wohl noch was.

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed

Welches Modul braucht man den um die Lüfter die Geschwindigkeit zu ändern?

Ich habe hier ein ASUS CU4X Mainboard.

So vielleicht noch als Info dabei.

Gruss Jörg

----------

